# Bella did it! Bella did it!



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Well, Tess's new bed, a Christmas present from my daughter, has been officially de-stuffed. I'm pretty sure Tess did not participate! DD thinks it was Bella... but I think B may have had help from Tucker.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I don't know, those look like cat claw marks to me. It probably broke in while you were gone. Be careful, it might still be hiding somewhere


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

She was just saving the rest of the gang from the aliens that she knew were inhabiting that bed!! ..and it looks like she did a splendid job!

However, she needs to learn to put on her poker face. She looks a tad guilty in the pic! LOL!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

In the picture, tucker looks so happy but Bella looks depressed. I think tucker is framing her!!!

Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

LOL - I expect every day to come home and see the bed all torn up. 
Just think of the great time that had doing that! There must have been something hidden in there and they only did it for your protection! As my DH says every time Rose does something "You cannot prove who did it"


----------

